# rotala madness - 20 gallon long dutch



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Nice tank, and nice list of plants. How is the Rotala mexicana belem growing for you?


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Hasn't gotten cranky yet, nice red color. 

This was 4 days after I got them


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

It's a rotala family reunion!

Seriously though, absolutely stunning tank. It's refreshing to see such a gorgeous, well-maintained Dutch. I love the pockets of colors. Great spectrum of greens and reds!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Stunning tank. I remember seeing this during your recent sale.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my absolute favorite tank of yours Did you get all these plants from the S&S?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, that's really cool.

Are you doing anything special to get those great bright colors?


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice tank, I count about 10 rotala species. Rotala looks like a nice genus...

Maybe I should give some of them a try. If I were to get some, the R. mini, R. sp."green," and R. mexicana look cool. I didn't see 'green' in your list though.

I have never seen eriocaulron as a real carpet plant.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Unbelievable. seriously!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Jealousy is a sin, today I'm sinning.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, some of the more common rotalas have yet to make it to the tank. Most of the reason for that one was growth rate.. just grow tooo fast. 


no r wallichi, r green, or r colorata.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow the color is great!


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow, that's really cool.
> 
> Are you doing anything special to get those great bright colors?


I'm upping my phos dosing, and iron of course. It is tough because if I don't dose enough nitrates the L inclinata gets ticked off. Silly plants won't just get along.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

seds said:


> Nice tank, I count about 10 rotala species. Rotala looks like a nice genus...
> 
> Maybe I should give some of them a try. If I were to get some, the R. mini, R. sp."green," and R. mexicana look cool. I didn't see 'green' in your list though.
> 
> I have never seen eriocaulron as a real carpet plant.


Yeah, I had high hopes for the blood vomit to bush and fill in better, tough plant to do this with because every time I split them I have to dig them up and their root mass is crazy - disturbes everyone around them so it is kinda all or nothing when I do it. (hence the sales - hope all is happy with the size of the vomits I sent, when I got my first 2 waaaaay back when, I got maybe 3-4 roots on them and spent quite alot  ) 

The sulawesi are more manageable - tend to get some GSA on them due to slow growth but that is also my fault w/ the high phos I put in there. Darn shrimp just need to learn to dust for me  cuz I know they can't eat it.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> This is my absolute favorite tank of yours Did you get all these plants from the S&S?


Nah my obsession runs far to deep to just wait for sales. I am very thankful to several members both here and other sites to help me satisfy my itch... 

Still hoping to find a few 

rotala macrandra variegated
rotala macrandra green - narrow


I'm sure the list will grow - I'll be rehoming most of my limnophila species when I can't find room.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a really nice collection of rotalas.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Great looking tank! :thumbsup: I love the colors and also how you arranged them in the tank. That rotala macrandra mini butterfly is deep red. If you have some come available, please let me know. I had the same idea with what you are doing with the rotalas but I want to do a 55 or 75 gallon with the Ludwigia species. (Please no one take my idea)

Great job man!!!


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

weather permitting there may be some sample packs coming sometime... waiting to see how the last batch of shipments turns out with the unforseen blizzard. I don't have heat packs so it may be hit or miss with mail.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just when I thought I had my collectoritis urges under control....you post this tank. Now I have to start all over again . But seriously, WOW! Your R. butterfly is almost purple!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's an amazing tank! I love the Rotala collection and you've done such a great job 'scaping with them all!


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

anyone have wallichi and mini type 1?

Still looking for 
macrandra variegated
macrandra green narrow
mexicana araguaia


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

wonderful tank! we don't get enough dutch tanks around here.

cheers-K


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Soooo, I might have gone a bit crazy... 

I'm planning to convert my 30c to a salt, won a 70w halide in a club raffle and had to figure out what to do with my 2 27w archea light fixtures.... 

I also was tired of having really great light in the center of the 20 long (which is 30") from my 4 x 24" T5 lights - soooooooo

I hung the 2 archea on each side my 20 long - now I have 96W of t5 and 54 W of PC ----- I may blind my poor shrimp  but the plants love it


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Nobody grows the reds like you do, just amazing.
A couple questions if you don't mind, what are you running for filtration/water movement?
How much surface disruption do you have? What is the GH and KH of your tap and tank?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Just beautiful. Really man i wish mines looked like that


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

wow! gorgeous tank.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Great tank dude. I've never seen such a great use of rotalas. Your reds are superb as well. I may have some rotala walichii for you if you willing to trade


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I am liking this a whole lot!! I think you have accomplished what you set out to do. It does look like a much larger tank than a 20. Wonderful simply wonderful! roud:roud:


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

good deal, so you DON'T think it is too much light 

thanks again for the kind comments. I'm letting it grow in a bit more and I'll post the update. I almost like it better than before. 

sunset is growing in well, veeeerrrryyyy short stems but I'm getting that nice red color that ABO was growing from APC (below is not my pic)


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Minsc said:


> Nobody grows the reds like you do, just amazing.
> A couple questions if you don't mind, what are you running for filtration/water movement?
> How much surface disruption do you have? What is the GH and KH of your tap and tank?


I have an eheim 2217 (i think, rated for a 40 gal tank) - lily in one side, output on other
good flow and some surface aggitation, enough I don't get any surface scum.
GH - likely little less than 3-4, kh likely 0-1. I'm not buffering back up the water like I planned... I'll add in some mosura mineral or the shirakura "special" powder (mineral supplement and that helps the shrimp, likely ups the gH a small bit) there are some fun things under the AS though that may be helping the water column - did old sea mud (mosura) because I had planned to make this tank my High end CRS tank - then became obsessed and bought a powerful light - figured I would put it to good use and grow some plants. Once I get bored again I'll pursue the shrimp - or maybe a bigger reef.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

I re-arranged... can ya tell. This also show what I did with the lights. 

sure is bright in here


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Plants are really liking the increased light, way more pearling. Fert demand has increased significantly too. I'm getting the colors I want now so I think I'm getting to my happy place with the tank. 

The rotala sunset is happy - seeing lots of new buds at the nodes and it is growing well actually. 

Found my hygro pantanal and it got it's first trim in this tank. That plant is awesome looking.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

see? i told you you should have a journal here and it would definitely be VERY Popular!
stunning color!!! 

so your CRS didn't agree with the fert?


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

I originally had them in here - had some growing pains on the initial startup... see this photo waaaay back before the full fledged obsession began .... 











had a small amount of spirogyra back then and was told to try a blackout - well I did, but hadn't thought to back down my co2, 4 days later I turn the lights on to lots and lots of very pink, very dead CRS - that was a very sad day indeed as I ended up nuking about 40-50 CRS (S/S+ grade)

Another CRS lesson learned (I'm a professor at the CRS school of hard knocks now - many a RIP sticker on that tank)


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I have RS in my Rotala dominated Mini m. I kinda wish they weren't in there so I could crack the cxo2 bottle even wider. 



skewlboy said:


> I originally had them in here - had some growing pains on the initial startup... see this photo waaaay back before the full fledged obsession began ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Yeah I have RS in my Rotala dominated Mini m. I kinda wish they weren't in there so I could crack the cxo2 bottle even wider.


LOL, you were serious about your keyboard problem!!!! :hihi:


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

you have to admit though, the tank has come a long way.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazonfish said:


> LOL, you were serious about your keyboard problem!!!! :hihi:


I think the tank looks fantastic. I am not a real big fan of iwagumi and some of the other newer styles for my tanks. I like to try to scape with the plant colors and textures. Sometime it works other times well nit so much. 



skewlboy said:


> you have to admit though, the tank has come a long way.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

here it was in a former life..


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

The former tank looks good, but the latest scape looks great!


----------



## lingtm (Dec 23, 2009)

Where did you get those lights that are hanging off the side of the tank? 
This is a great tank and I love the colors!


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

You definitely have a very nice selection of plants. I can't wait to see it grown out in all its glory.

Dan


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

they are the archea fixtures from a local store (think they came from the ada supplier - they are each 27 watts)


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Oooo what are those stones in the former tank? I love looking at your tanks they all look amazing!


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

hakuso stone... from ADA i think - haven't ever seen them up for sale again... must be very rare


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful stems and shrimp! I love it


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

re-arranged, plants still adjusting to move... 

Free plants to whoever wants to come over and show me how to take the best shots as the colors on this photo don't do it justice...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the same problem. But your color still looks pretty amazing to me man.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

bsmith said:


> I have the same problem. But your color still looks pretty amazing to me man.



Ditto roud:


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet looking tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks amazing. Having a tank with almost no hardscape, I love how much "energy" you were able to get out of plant arrangement/selection alone.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Hardscape - yeah, without the soil I would just have plants and glass ---- THAT would be a challenge... hrmmmm next tank maybe


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

those colors are just amazing!


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

pic from today after trim


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Amazing...simply amazing.


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome tank. I can't even imagine the amount of trimming /maintenance time you put in on this tank to keep it looking so great. With that much light and happy plants the 12" depth of the tank must make it a weekly deal at minimum. I also like your solution to the darker areas from the original light.
Is there any chance at all that your camera takes short videos? I'd love to see this tank pop up in the thread in General tank discussions.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

video? must have missed the thread - you got a link?

You should see it pearl... hard to get a good shot - like I have a bubbler in there...


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive. 

Planted tank videos?

I'm hoping I can borrow the HD camera that I shot my old 20 long with again to get some of all my tanks. Its pretty neat to look back on now since that scape was my first.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

im coming to steal your tank , im coming to steal your tank , mwah hahahahahahaha im coming to steal your tank!


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

buddy has an HD camera w/ video capability. I need a steadier hand though


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I purchased a few Rotala Indica (Rotala roundifolia) from AP. Unfortunately, by the time I got around to planting them the roots in the three bunches i bought had intertwined so I had to plant them in groups. That seemed to work okay, but for some reason some of the stalks are not growing straight up, but are curving near the tops. 

Is that normal?

Also, what color should Rotala Indica (Rotala roundifolia) be?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Rotala Indica IS NOT rotala rotundifolia. 

Indica   Rotundifolia


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Weird. That's what AP calls it. Thanks for the helpful link.

http://www.AquariumPlants.com/Rotala_Indica_Rotala_roundifolia_p/bp028.htm


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes they are wrong. I actually blame them for so many of the people that have it and sell it to other enthusiasts under the in-correct name.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

What do you think I have then?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Rotala Rotundifolia. Click on the Rotundifolia link I provided above and see what you think.


----------



## Portalz (Nov 28, 2007)

Any updates on my most favorite tank of all time?


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

remember this tank?


























Got those colors from high light, high iron, lean nitrogen and tweaking the phos. Good micros are a necessity. 

man, I miss my dutch tank.... 

BTW - sorry, I lost those plants earlier this year. You ever want to order stuff form Hong Kong, you let me know..


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

wow.............. so many different plants, how are you going to scape it? The tank itself definately looks way bigger than 20G.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I say get like 30 neon tetra in there or some really large school of small fish because your plants can handle that bio-load with how fast it is growing...

Love this tank!


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW what a treat! This is definitely one of my favorite tanks on this site now. So beautiful


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

This tank is definitely one of my favorites. Ive always tried to put a lot of species in my tank but never succeed in making it look this good, always come out all unorganized.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

trying to figure out what I want to try next - I'm looking to start up a 90p, probably more of a driftwood/rock layout, tough with a 20L though.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey you're back! If you buy stuff from overseas, let me in on it. There are some plants that simply can't be easily found in the states.



skewlboy said:


> remember this tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

xjaypex said:


> This tank is definitely one of my favorites.


I couldn't agree more. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

This one of my favorite dutch tanks one PT. I can't believe its a 20 long only, great depth.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry to dredge up and old thread, but it IS in your signature 

How did you keep the plants from growing lightning fast and making this unmanageable? It would seem you would have to trim it almost every day.

I'm very impressed.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

let's just say there was alot of upkeep and many other things going on in my life - this is the reason only one of us is still around


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

skewlboy said:


> this is the reason only one of us is still around


I understand. This would be practically impossible to maintain for most of us. If you were Amano with a full time stuff, you could do it. If you were retired, you could do it. If you are like me with a job and other responsibilities, its a nightmare.

So you were trimming every day and burned out.

I too would like to do a Dutch tank, but the question always remains, how you get the stems to grow,... not so fast. Not using AquaSoil and super high light would almost work, but then the plants don't look as good either. 

I think it was an impressive effort. Next time you'll just have to add few more ferns and Crypts that you don't have to trim daily :flick:


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

That's the idea in my new 120p. it is a crypt/glosso/Marselia/anubias tank... get the idea? - except the glosso I should have a lower maint tank. - we'll see.


----------



## fackxyouz (Dec 9, 2011)

thats an amazing tank!


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Man the time it would take to keep this nice and trim is beyond me lol. I applaud your diligence in maintaining this tank.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

greenteam said:


> Man the time it would take to keep this nice and trim is beyond me lol. I applaud your diligence in maintaining this tank.


Now I remember why I no longer have this tank running...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

skewlboy said:


> Now I remember why I no longer have this tank running...


Wow, haven't seen this thread pop up in a while!
Good to see you on TPT Derek, although we probably won't see you back for another 4 years. :icon_lol:


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

skewlboy said:


> Now I remember why I no longer have this tank running...


I bet, with all that work, I'd probably go insane at some point .


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

seeing this tank has almost convinced me to make my old 20 long into a planted tank. it looks as if it were much larger. fantastic job!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

skewlboy said:


> Now I remember why I no longer have this tank running...


If you phased out some of the stems for slower growing stems, and other species, then it's not as much a chore. 

Add some hardscape to it etc, you do not have the trim hardscape after all, it also divides the groups up better.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

The rotala sp and several other plants (prob all renamed by now) all had different shapes/colors and growth rates. It made the tank fun to plan out. I would do it all over again if I could find even half of the sp that were in there... that and if I could have a maid/cook/yard guy/nanny/and were independently wealthy in order to have the time to put back into it.


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> If you phased out some of the stems for slower growing stems, and other species, then it's not as much a chore.
> 
> Add some hardscape to it etc, you do not have the trim hardscape after all, it also divides the groups up better.


This was my first non-hardscape tank. Needed the room for my collectoritis. 

BTW - love all of your redo's on your tank - I found about 2 hrs and read your thread for your Dutch. Never had much luck with the Tonina/Erio sp (once again prob different name these days) or pantanal. If I get back in maybe I could pledge my next child for some of your plant selection.


----------

